# Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?



## KOI-Petsch (28. Apr. 2009)

Da ich hoffe das meine Kois bald laichen wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt wo ich künstliches laichgras oder ähnliches her bekomme?

Da der laich in den letzten jahrem immer aufgefrssen wurde und nur 2 kois übrig blieben.


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Hallo!

Herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Google doch mal nach Laichbürsten...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Jepp 

Laichbürsten sind Optimal, kannst du nach dem Laichgeschäft rausnehmen und in Sicherheit bringen.


----------



## KOI-Petsch (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Danke, hab schon welche gefunden und gleich bestellt,

könnt ihr mir noch sagen wo ich diese am besten anbringe wenn sie da ist?

einfach reinhängen oder wo würdet ihr sie anbringen?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Hallo,
die kannt du einfach irgendwo reinhängen, die Koi finden die schon wenn nicht viel andres im Teich ist.


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Hallo, 

hoffentlich weisst Du schon, wo Du den Nachwuchs dann lassen willst, denn Dein Teich ist mit 6+4 Koi eigentlich mehr als gut besetzt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## KOI-Petsch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wo bekomme ich Laichgras her?*

Ja das weis ich, normalerweise habe ich auch nur 6 kois drinne die anderen 4 sind der nachwuchs, bin gerade noch an der planung ob ich noch ein 2 becken anlege oder den vorhandenen teich erweitere.


----------

